# Frisco Pier



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Verified report through Tater:
Tarpon 80lbs or so caught off Frisco yesterday morning....


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh Nice!


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh man this is good news! Thanks for the report!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Verified report through Tater:
> Tarpon 80lbs or so caught off Frisco yesterday morning....


Free lining a Threadfish or Pinfish? Or Pin rigging? 

Skunk


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

great news ! thanks for the report!!! tight lines...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

SkunkApe said:


> Free lining a Threadfish or Pinfish? Or Pin rigging?
> 
> Skunk


 Na,not a threadfin or pinfish,but a bluefish on a pin rig....


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> Na,not a threadfin or pinfish,but a bluefish on a pin rig....


Anything else would be uncivilized.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*kenny*

Hows the boat holding up ?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

surfchunker said:


> Hows the boat holding up ?


 Most excellent...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Anything else would be uncivilized.


 Jeff,yesterday Tater was fishin Frisco while I was at work.. One of the folks in the rooms gave him a bluefish. He had a 50 or so lb cobe take his bluefish,yank it off the pin and spit the hooks back at em...  Youngen's getting some good experience though..


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Not too long now....

*Tater's FHB Guide Service.*


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Jeff,yesterday Tater was fishin Frisco while I was at work.. One of the folks in the rooms gave him a bluefish. He had a 50 or so lb cobe take his bluefish,yank it off the pin and spit the hooks back at em...  Youngen's getting some good experience though..


aghhhhhh damn! i hate it when them brown turds do that crap.

tarpon are bad for that crap too. 


taters gona be at the scales with something big before long 



Jesse


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

My brother and I saw one in the ocean rolling at the Jetty at wrightsville not to long ago.


Also, there is a manatee about in these waters around here already too.

http://www.starnewsonline.com/article/20080616/ARTICLE/806160346


----------



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

did the tarpon live?
i've yet to see one survive after a fight from a pier, it's a shame...
must have been a blast though...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Gary "Bubbie" Tolson caught a 30# cobia yesterday and another big one was lost...lots of spanish around the end as well.


----------



## Pier Dweller (Jun 19, 2008)

Yep, had one to roll at my bait last week off the Surf City Pier. They're around. Thanks for the report,

PD


----------



## seaBreeze (Oct 4, 2006)

That report got me to thinking about the time I was at KURE pier the morning that Hugo arrived.....there was a guy who decked a 103lb Tarpon around noon with 45-50knt winds and and increasing dangerous surf....guess that would be what you would call a lifetime memory!


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Drumdum said:


> Gary "Bubbie" Tolson caught a 30# cobia yesterday and another big one was lost...lots of spanish around the end as well.


was thinkin of a different bubbie...saw tater out there thursday...had to leave early ..stepdad wasnt feeling to good..plenty fish around tho..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet......


----------

